# Very strong Urine



## Mrs. PBJ (Sep 10, 2010)

Ok so we moved into our new apartment did a huge cleaning of the rabbit cage. Now the buns have very strong urine. 

I am talking I smell it when I walk by. Never have before ever. I cleaned there scent glands very dirty. Did the vinegar thing in their box. 

What could be causing this?

We did go from carpet to hardwood floors does carpet soak up that much smell?

I do not know if it is one over the other they share a litter box. 

They are both fixed and have been for some time. 

Thank you
Kat


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Sep 10, 2010)

Is the water from the same source as before? Tap water can vary in quality from place to place and even within a city/town just from the pipes to the house. You might try filtering the water or buying bottled water for them. It might help. They might not be drinking enough for the past couple days, so getting them to drink more might help as well. 

The stress of moving could be causing the change. It might get better as they settle in more. 

Assuming that everything else is the same as far as diet, litter and your cleaning schedule, you have to look at things that are different since the move. 

I would use bottled water, at least for a little bit and clean the boxes for often. A second litter box (if they will use both) could help as it would lessen the amount of urine in each box.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Sep 10, 2010)

No same complex so no change in water. I think is may be lack of water while moving. Everyone got a little neglected for about two days between kids and moving. But we are back on schedule.


----------



## purplebumble (Sep 11, 2010)

keep a close eye as a bout of urinary tract infection can begin with strong stinky bunny wee.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 15, 2010)

*purplebumble wrote: *


> keep a close eye as a bout of urinary tract infection can begin with strong stinky bunny wee.


That's what I was going to mention, a UTI maybe.


----------



## elrohwen (Sep 15, 2010)

When we brought Hannah into our house she was quite stinky, but it settled down after a couple weeks. I think it was a combination of the stress and probably wanting to mark her new territory (even though she didn't actually pee on anything). Could be the same with your bunnies?


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Sep 15, 2010)

took them in for UTI they are fine, although the smell has gone down some. Not nearly as bad anymore.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 20, 2010)

*Mrs. PBJ wrote: *


> took them in for UTI they are fine, although the smell has gone down some. Not nearly as bad anymore.


Good to hear! Ya know, I've been using both the pine and newspaper litter mixed, seems to work well. (I hate how the pine alone breaks down.)


----------



## Leowyldemi (Sep 20, 2010)

i know some veggies can cause strong smelling pee,maybe it was something they ate?.

that could be a factor if you ruled out UTI.

other than that i don't know really :?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 20, 2010)

we use pine and newspaper and change it daily. Only one of our nine gets smelly which is why I change them all daily.


----------



## Violet23 (Sep 23, 2010)

Agh!!!! Dont use pine for the bedding!!!!!! If you look in the library part of the site you'll find that pine and cedaer are not recommended for bedding in any small animals due to the fumes they put out from the oils in the wood, causes respiratory problems in humans, so its even worse in small animals. Aspen shavings however are fine to use.


----------

